# إنها لا تعرفك يا "يسوع "



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2011)

يمكنكم أن تعتبروا هذه القصة جزءاً من "شهاداتى" ...
لا أعرف لماذا طاردتنى صورة هذه المرأة بالرغم من أننى قابلتُها منذ سنوات ...
تذكرتها الآن ...أمرأة تخطو نحو الثمانين فى عزم وأصرار تُحسد عليه ...منتصبة القامة الا قليلاً ..خط الزمان على وجهها بتجاعيده الرذيلة وخطوطه المتأنية السميكة ... حانية القسمات ..بسمرة مشربة بطين البلد الطيب ..
ولسانها بينقط سكر ( حسب التعبير المصرى الدارج ) ...
*أمية لا تقرأ ولا تكتب ..*
جائتنى تحمل " مدخرات عمرها " من جنيهات أستطاعت أن تحتال على الزمن بموارتهم منه بالأضافة الى مكافأة نهاية الخدمة لزوج تركها ورحل مذذ سنوات ....وبركات أهل الخير من صدقات وتبرعات ...
جاءت لتلحق فوج الحج عام 2001 ميلادية ...
تخيلوا أن أمرأة بمثل هذه الأوصاف جل همها قبل أن تغادر هذه الدنيا هو زيارة "بيت الله الحرام" والحج اليه واتمام الركن الناقص من دينها وأسلامها (!!) ...لا تبحث عن أمنية أغلى من تلك !!
لا تملك من حطام الدنيا شيئاً الا بضعة آلاف قيمة الرحلة والتى ذكرتُها آنفاً ...وتمت الأجراءات من تأشيرة وحجز وخلافه ضمن الفوج ...وتعودنا ( فى مثل هذه الحالات ) أن نحتاط بأخذ عناوين الحجاج بدقة والتأكد من صحتها ....
هذه المرأة لم نجد لها عنواناً (!!) ....فقد تطوع واحد من "أهل الخير" باصدار جواز سفرها على عنوان بيته ..وتطوع ضابط الجوازات بضمانها متخذا من لوائح الأنسانية قراراً من ضمير باق .. 
ليس لها ولد ولا بنت ولا حتى قريب نرجع اليه فى حالة حدوث أى مكروه لها ( كما نفعل مع باقى الحجيج ) 
والمدهش فى الأمر أن الموظف الذى ألح عليها فى معرفة مكان سكنها قالت له بالحرف الواحد 
*( يابنى .. أدفنونى " هناك " ...بلدة طيبة ورب غفور (!!) )*
هل ترون معى أمنيتها البسيطة المتواضعة ؟؟ ..
تموت فى أرض مكة وتُدفن هناك أو تُدفن بجوار " الحبيب " صلى الله عليه وسلم على حد تعبيرها وقولها وأمنيتها (!!)
وقد تحققت أمنيتها ...ولكن بشكل بشع ...
دُهست المرأة تحت الأقدام إثر تدافع الحجيج من أحد الأنفاق بعد أن تعطل التكييف الخاص بها وقبل وقفة عرفات (!!) 
اى أنها لم تتم حجتها على قول الكثير من الفقهاء والمشايخ (!!) - *" الحج عرفة "* 
حادث ...مجرد حادث يقع ويتكرر كل عام ولكن بصورة مختلفة وظروف متباينة ..
*سؤالى الصعب ...*
وهو صعب لأنه لا أحد منا يستطيع أن يجزم بمآل هذه المرأة أو مستقرها ...أو يحكم بأيمانها أو يضعها ضمن الوثنيين ...قد توضع ضمن المخدوعين ؟ ...وهذا رأييى ..
وارجوك وارجوكى ألا تحكموا بثقافاتكم أنتم ...
لا تحكموا فى ضوء معيشتكم وحظوظكم من التعليم ..وجهاز الكمبيوتر وشبكة الأنترنت التى تاتيكم بكل المعلومات بكبسة زر
*أنها لاتعرفك يا "يسوع" ..*
أنها امرأة أُمية قالوا لها أنك عيسى ...وأنك مجرد نبى ومن يخرج عن هذا الأعتقاد فقد كفر ..
يا "*يسوع*" لم تعرفك ولم تكفر بك ..هم قالوا ..وهى أتبعت ماقالوه ...
يا "*يسوع*" ..لم تقرأ أنجيلك ولم تفهم حكمتك ...
يا "*يسوع* " لم تصلى لك ولم تدعوك ...
يا "*يسوع* " لم تقبلك ...ولم تفهم حتى معنى هذا القبول 
يا "*يسوع*" أيها الفادى العظيم أنها لم تنظر اليك ولم تعطك وجهها بل ولت وجهها شطر ذلك المسجد الحرام !
يا "*يسوع* " سؤالى لك : كيف تراها يا رب المجد ؟
كيف ستتقبلها وأنت الحانى على أولادك الباذل نفسك بالعطاء من أجلهم ؟ ..
*فإذا بهم وقد اخذوا أولادك منك وطرحوهم عند مذابح الأوثان ؟*
وأ*كرر سؤالى الصعب :*
*أنها لا تعرفك يا "يسوع" فماذا أعددت لها ؟*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لهذه " الشهادة "
لكن على حد علمي .. بأن مصيرها جهنم .. 
فكل من لم يقبل المسيح مخلصا له فمصيره جهنم 
هذا على حسب علمي .. 
والمسيح أعلم 
فهو وحده من يحاسب و من يدين
رحمتك يا رب​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*........................*

*تم تصحيح الخطأ الإملائي *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 سبتمبر 2011)

> يا "*يسوع*" لم تعرفك ولم تكفر بك ..هم قالوا ..وهى أتبعت ماقالوه ...
> يا "*يسوع*" ..لم تقرأ أنجيلك ولم تفهم حكمتك ...
> يا "*يسوع* " لم تصلى لك ولم تدعوك ...
> يا "*يسوع* " لم تقبلك ...ولم تفهم حتى معنى هذا القبول
> ...


*15 الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوبًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ، شَاهِدًا أَيْضًا ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً،*
*16 فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.*

*لن تتدان على عدم معرفتها بالمخلص
ولكنها ستتدان على ضميرها الذى طبعه الاله القدوس بداخلنا وفى قلوبنا

لا اعرف كيف سينظر اليها المسيح
لكنى اعرف شئ واحد
انه سيجازى الكل حسب عمله 
من عرف ورفض سيدان على رفضه لخلاصه
ومن لم يعرف سيدان على من مافعله بضميره المشتكى عليه  

*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخ عبود هذه المرأة بين يدي المسيح الآن، وهو وحده سيحكم، هو يرى ما لا نراه، ويعرف كل الخبايا، وعدله ومحبته لا نهاية لهما وأعظم من كل فكر وعاطفة بشرية، فلا تقلق. أما هي ففي أيدٍ أمينة، وأما نحن فلا نعلم مصائر الناس، فقط نعرف التمييز بين الخطأ والصواب، أما الدينونة فهي للرب وحده.

الأخ "راجعلك يا يسوع" تذّكر جيدا كلام المسيح: "لا تدينوا لكي لا تُدانوا...لأنه بالكيل الذين تكيلون به يُكال لكم"*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أخ عبود هذه المرأة بين يدي المسيح الآن، وهو وحده سيحكم، هو يرى ما لا نراه، ويعرف كل الخبايا، وعدله ومحبته لا نهاية لهما وأعظم من كل فكر وعاطفة بشرية، فلا تقلق. أما هي ففي أيدٍ أمينة، وأما نحن فلا نعلم مصائر الناس، فقط نعرف التمييز بين الخطأ والصواب، أما الدينونة فهي للرب وحده.*
> 
> *الأخ "راجعلك يا يسوع" تذّكر جيدا كلام المسيح: "لا تدينوا لكي لا تُدانوا...لأنه بالكيل الذين تكيلون به يُكال لكم"*


صحيح يا أخ " كيرلس "
لكن أنا أكملت ردي فقلت :
والمسيح أعلم 
فهو وحده من يحاسب و من يدين
وعالعموم .. شكرا للفت انتباهي أخي الحبيب


----------



## apostle.paul (8 سبتمبر 2011)

> لكن على حد علمي .. بأن مصيرها جهنم .. فكل من يقبل المسيح مخلصا له فمصيره جهنم .. هذا على حسب علمي ..


*والاطفال والمعاقين ذهنيا واللى عاش طول عمره فى غيبوبة مفقش منها ومات والجهال اللى موصلوش ليهم معرفة المسيح 
لا ندين احد 
لان فى ناس فعلا معرفوش ومكنش قدامهم الخيار لكى يرفضوا

*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *والاطفال والمعاقين ذهنيا واللى عاش طول عمره فى غيبوبة مفقش منها ومات والجهال اللى موصلوش ليهم معرفة المسيح *
> *لا ندين احد *
> *لان فى ناس فعلا معرفوش ومكنش قدامهم الخيار لكى يرفضوا*


 صحيح يا أخ ...
لكن من فضلك .. 
اقرأ ردي السابق في هذا الموضوع ..
الرب يباركك


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

لكن نسيت أن أضيف يا أخ " بول " بأن كلامك صحيح 100% 
و شكرا للفت انتباهي أخي الحبيب
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل يوجد نص بالكتاب المقدس يوضح لنا ؟*
يوجد نص فى الكتب الأخرى ( فما بال القرون الأولى ) ؟
*علمُها عند ربى (!!)*
*فهل تتم الأحالة الى الرب فى مثل هذه الواقعة ؟*
*أم انه هناك خطة أخرى لمثل هؤلاء ؟*
*أعرف انه سؤال صعب ..*
*وأنا الآن أحيله الى النصوص كى ترد *
*أشكركم ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا لهذه " الشهادة "
> 
> لكن على حد علمي .. بأن مصيرها جهنم .. ​


​*جهنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أمرأة أمية ولا تعرف ( الألف من كوز الدرة ) وولدت مسلمة *
*هكذا وجدت نفسها ؟*
*هل تقول ان "يسوع" ليس لديه حلا لها لمجرد أنها ولدت من مسلمين ؟؟؟*
​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ.
*13*. لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ.
*14*. لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ
*15*. الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوباً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ شَاهِداً أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً
رسالة رومية : الإصحاح 2


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *جهنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *أمرأة أمية ولا تعرف ( الألف من كوز الدرة ) وولدت مسلمة *
> *هكذا وجدت نفسها ؟*
> *هل تقول ان "يسوع" ليس لديه حلا لها لمجرد أنها ولدت من مسلمين ؟؟؟*​


 لا لا يا أخي عبود
لست أنا الذي أحاسب الناس 
لا أحد يحاسبهم إلا هو له كل المجد
ففي مثل هذه الحالة ...
يحاسبها على حسب أعمالها واتباعها ضميرها
والمسيح أعلم و أدرى
و أنا أيضا كتبت لك الشاهد من الإنجيل المقدس
تقبل ردودي
الرب يباركك أخي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*لماذا لم أجد رد ؟ بالرغم من زيارة الموضوع (100) مشاهدة ؟*
*هو سؤالى غبى وألا سخيف الى هذه الدرجة ؟؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*حضرتك لم ترّد على مشاركة الأخ أبوستل ولا على مشاركتي. ثم إذا كان السؤال موجّها ليسوع فمن نحن لنجيب عليه أخي الحبيب؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حضرتك لم ترّد على مشاركة الأخ أبوستل ولا على مشاركتي. ثم إذا كان السؤال موجّها ليسوع فمن نحن لنجيب عليه أخي الحبيب؟*



لأ أنا رديت على المجمل ووضعت مشاركتى 


> *أعرف انه سؤال صعب ..
> وأنا الآن أحيله الى النصوص كى ترد *



*أذن لم يصبح السؤال موجهاً الى رب المجد *
*بل الى النصوص ...تم أيراد نصوص من الأنجيل *
*ولكن دون شرح لمعانيها أو الى ما ترمى وترمز ؟؟*
*نحن ( بالقطع ) لا نعرف ولا نحكم على مصائر البشر ..*
*هل الأنجيل يضع فى أعتباره أولئك الضحايا ..؟*
*خاصة أنه يتنبأ ويحذر من الأنبياء الكذبة ..*
*فما هو مصير تابعيهم عن جهل وأنخداع ؟؟*
*(( أم )) *
*أنك تريدنى أن أحيل الموضوع برمته الى علم الله ولا أسأل عن نصوص ؟ ....كما كنت أفعل فى الأسلام ؟*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> *أذن لم يصبح السؤال موجهاً الى رب المجد
> بل الى النصوص ...تم أيراد نصوص من الأنجيل *
> *ولكن دون شرح لمعانيها أو الى ما ترمى وترمز ؟؟*


رح أشرحلك الجزء الذي يهمك من الآية بشكل بسيط و مفهوم يا أخي المحترم عبود :
كل شخص يقبل المسيح مخلصا له(1) و يتوب توبة حقيقية(2) يدخل الملكوت
كل شخص ينقض أحد الشرطين (1) أو (2) لا يدخل الملكوت 
لكن ..
حالة قبول المسيح لها اسئثناءات 
أما حالة التوبة فليس لها استثناءات لأن بإمكان أي شخص في العالم أن يتوب
بالنسبة لاستثناءات قبول الشخص للمسيح هي:
هناك بعض الأشخاص الذين لا يعلمون من هو المسيح و لم يسمعون عنه و لم يعرفونه ولم يأت أحد يكرز بالإنجيل لهم .. يعني بالمختصر لا يعرفون شيئا عن المسيح ( ولكن ذلك ليس عمدا" طبعا )
فهؤلاء يتبعون ضميرهم ناموس لهم .. و المسيح له المجد سيحاسبهم على حسب اتباعهم لضميرهم أو عدم اتباعهم لضميرهم ..
وطبعا الضمير يرشد أي شخص في العالم إلى القيام بالصالحات و الخيرات و تجنب العاطلات و الشرورات ..
لأن الضمير هو صوت الله في الإنسان .. فمن اتبع ضميره من هؤلاء سيخلص و من لم يتبعه قد دين ..
_____________________________
أما الأشخاص الذين يعرفون المسيح و يعرفونه تمام المعرفة و لم يقبلوه لاعتقادهم بأن الإنجيل محرف أو ما شابه من معتقدات زائفة فبئس مصيرهم حتما" .. جهنم في انتظارهم و إبليس يفتح ذراعيه ليضمهم .
وضحت الفكرة أخي عبود؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائعنعم لا تعرف يسوع والكثير جدا من المسلمين لا يعرفون يسوع الا من خلال  رجال الدين المسلمين الذين يشوهون صورة المسيحية الجميلة بكلام فارغ  ولكن يسوع اعظم واكبر  هو المحبة الخالصة والقلب الكبير


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> *(( أم )) أنك تريدنى أن أحيل الموضوع برمته الى علم الله ولا أسأل عن نصوص ؟ ....كما كنت أفعل فى الأسلام ؟*



*الأخ عبود أتمنى أنك تتكلم بإحترام، أنا كلّمتك بكل إحترام رد علّي بالمثل لو سمحت، فبلاش تقويلي ما لم أقل.

لا يوجد إلا خيارين للرد على سؤالك: أن تذهب هذه المرأة الى السماء أو أن تذهب الى جهنم، نحن جميعنا لا نعرف أين ستذهب، الله وحده يعرف، هل عندي أو عند حضرتك المعرفة التي يمتلكها الله للبشر؟!

النصوص أتى بها الأخ "راجعلك" وأعيدها لحضرتك:*

[Q-BIBLE]14. لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ
15. الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوباً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ شَاهِداً أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً
16. فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
(رومية 2)[/Q-BIBLE]

*التفسير موجود في المنتدى يمكنك الرجوع إليه. تحياتي.*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخ عبود معرفش مصائر الناس فى الابدية دى من ضمن سلطان الله للدينونة 
وسبق وقولتلك ان اى شخص لم يصل له معرفة المسيح لن يدان على عدم معرفته له بل سيدان على افعاله حسب شكاية ضميره 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الذين بلا ناموس هم ناموس لأنفسهم ....( آية )


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا فى حكمه ارحم واعدل من بنى البشر​​*


----------



## Philoxinos (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبّة الربّ معك أخي المبارك*​*إنّ قبول أو رفض البشارة يوجب السماع بها أوّلاً، وعلى هذا الأساس يتمّ الحكم من حيث قبول المسيح أو رفضه. ولكن لنكن صريحين إنّ البشارة لم تصل لكثيرٍ من الناس. فهذه المرأة مثلاً لربّما جدّاً قد سمعت بالمسيحيين وبمسيحهم ولكنّها لم تعلم من هو المسيح حقًّا ولم تعرف تعاليمه وما عمله لأجل الإنسان (أو ليست هذه هي البشارة؟). وبالتالي ينطبق عليها قول الرسول بولس: "لأنه الأمم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء إذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لأنفسهم" (رو  2/ 14).*

*ولكن على كلّ حال لا يجب أن نحكم بحسب فكرنا مكان الله. فإن كنّا ونحن بشر خطاة نفكّر في مثل هؤلاء الناس ونشفق عليهم، فكم بالأحرى الله بحر الرحمة، وهم صنعة يديه لا يترأف عليهم.*

*فلنصلّي لأجلهم، الأحياء والأموات.*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع ياعبود
بس فيه مشكلة
مارأيك؟
لو أن اعتقاد وقول هذه المرأة فى يسوع كان الحق 
وأن ماعاداه هو الخطأ !
الناس دى بقى هتقول ايه ليسوع ساعتها ؟ !


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بحسب الكتاب المقدس فإن هذه المرأة لو عرفت حقيقة المسيح الإله المتجسد كما جاءت في المسيحية ورفضته فإنها ستحاسب على رفضها له 
أما لو لم تعرف المسيح الحقيقي ولم تسمع عنه حتى فأعمالها ستكون ناموسا لها 

"لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ. الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوباً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ شَاهِداً أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً" (رومية 2: 14-15)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الأخ عبود أتمنى أنك تتكلم بإحترام، أنا كلّمتك بكل إحترام رد علّي بالمثل لو سمحت، فبلاش تقويلي ما لم أقل.*


*أمنيتك* متحققة من قبل أن تتمناها حتى ...
الأحترام طبعا موجود والا لما اشتكيت الى "يسوع"..وناجيته !
والأحترام موجود لشخصك قطعاً وبلا أى ريب ...
وما فهمته أنت ( *بالخطأ* ) أننى "أقّوّلك" شخصياً فهذا أحتمال أن يكون سوء توضيح منى ..أو تسرع بالقراءة منك ..
أنما كانت "*شكاية*" لنفسى لا أكثر ولا أقل ..
أنا لم ألق بشبهة ...أنا شكوت ..ثم طلبت توضيح نص ..
*لا تتوقع أننى سأفهم النص من تلقاء نفسى* كما تفهمه أنت لأننى بحاجة الى قراءات عديدة ما زلت فى منتصف الطريق ..
او لا تتوقع منى أن أجد النص ( *من دون مساعدتكم* ) !!
الشرح وصلنى وقد فهمت ..وأشكرك على الرد وأشكرك على راسلة الزائر أيضاً ...
*تحياتى وأحترامى ...*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> موضوع رائع ياعبود
> بس فيه مشكلة
> مارأيك؟
> لو أن اعتقاد وقول هذه المرأة فى يسوع كان الحق
> ...



لأ إتطمئن إيماننا هو الصح ومعنا أدلة قاهرة أيضا 
ملاحظة : ممنوع التعدي على مواضيع الغير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> موضوع رائع ياعبود
> بس فيه مشكلة
> مارأيك؟
> لو أن اعتقاد وقول هذه المرأة فى يسوع كان الحق
> ...


 وما رأيك لو كان العكس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> مارأيك؟
> لو أن اعتقاد وقول هذه المرأة فى يسوع كان الحق
> وأن ماعاداه هو الخطأ !
> الناس دى بقى هتقول ايه ليسوع ساعتها ؟ !


*اذهبوا عنى يا ملاعين انى لا اعرفكم
دا الىل هيقوله المسيح لمن رفض انه يعرفه وكانت له الفرصة انه يعرفه
وفضل انه يؤمن بتخاريف وهبل النصرانية وهو عارف كويس اوى ان يسوع الانجيل هو يسوع التاريخ وليس عيسى التخاريف 
واسال التاريخ من هو يسوع النصارى؟؟؟
ستجد التاريخ يقول وبكل قوة يسوع الناصرى الذى عرفه التاريخ هو من عرفه المسيحين منذ بدء كنيسته ولا غيره
يشوع الذى ظهر فى اليهودية من 2000 سنة اعلن انه المسيا ابن العلى وصلب على عهد بيلاطس البنطى لادعائه بانه ابن الله و مساو لله وقال اتباعه بانه قام من الموت وظهر لكثيرين وبعد ذلك صعد الى السماوات ويعبد كاله 
اقدم وثائق عرفتها البشرية تقدم هذة الصورة عن يسوع الناصرى 
مش محتاج تقابله علشان تعرف هو مين
هنا امامنا الفرصة اننا نعرف علميا وايمانيا وعقلانيا
هناك الفرصة فاتت وانتهت
والمسيحية تتحدى ان تثبت عكس صورة يسوع المكرز بيه فى كل الخليقة من قرون الى الان  والمؤمنين بيه الى الان 
هذة هى صورة المسيا كلمة الاب لمن يريد ان يعرفه
وما خلا ذلك هو من ابليس 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> لأ إتطمئن إيماننا هو الصح ومعنا أدلة قاهرة أيضا
> ملاحظة : ممنوع التعدي على مواضيع الغير


*لا مانع من سماع رأيه *
*أعتقد أن المشكلة تخصه أيضاً ..*
*ما رأيك أستاذ ياسر لو فتحت نفس الموضوع فى الأسلامى ونعكس الأتجاهات ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *سلام ومحبّة الربّ معك أخي المبارك*​
> *ولكن على كلّ حال لا يجب أن نحكم بحسب فكرنا مكان الله. فإن كنّا ونحن بشر خطاة نفكّر في مثل هؤلاء الناس ونشفق عليهم، فكم بالأحرى الله بحر الرحمة، وهم صنعة يديه لا يترأف عليهم.*
> 
> *فلنصلّي لأجلهم، الأحياء والأموات.*​


*جميلة هى أجابتك ...أشكرك ع التوضيح*
*الأخ / مولكا*
*كعادتك ...ماقل ودل ووصف فأفصح وشرح فأوجز*
*تقبل تحياتى*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> موضوع رائع ياعبود
> بس فيه مشكلة
> مارأيك؟
> لو أن اعتقاد وقول هذه المرأة فى يسوع كان الحق
> ...


سؤالك غير صحيح يا ياسر لأنك تنقض واقعا وُجد في الماضي و مازال موجود في الحاضر و سوف يتواجد إلى الأبد و من ثم تبني سؤالا على النقض ؟؟
هذا شيء غير منطقي أبدا !!!
طب .. ما رأيك لو أنت وُلدت مسيحيا"؟؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 سبتمبر 2011)

> *كعادتك ...ماقل ودل ووصف فأفصح وشرح فأوجز*


*ماقدمه يا استاذ عبود الرسول بولس يتلخص
بان من ليس لديهم شريعة وناموس 
لن يحاكموا على اساس الناموس
بل سيدانوا على حسب الضمير 
فمن لم يصل اليه ناموس النعمة فى المسيح
لن يدان على حسب انجيل المسيح
بل على ضميره الذى سيكون ناموس له امام الله*


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*طويب ..... ممكن ترجعوا لسياق الموضوع والسؤال ..... فهذا أفضل من التشتيت والتعليق علي مشاركات الغير*
*أخ ياسر ... الرجاء لا داعي لفرض أحتمالات من نسيج خيالك ورجاءاً أطلع علي قوانين القسم*
*أخ راجعلك ... تستطيع تعديل مشاركاتك وتحريرها عوضاً عن أضافة واحدة جديدة للتوضيح*
*والرجاء عدم التعليق علي مشاركات الغير ,,,, إن كنت رأيت ما هو غريب فيها فلتراسل أحد مشرفي القسم أو الأدارة*
*أخ عبود ..... مع أن سؤالك مبني علي الفرضيات وما هو في علم الله وحده .... ولكننا نتواصل معك بالمنطق -ولي أجابة لاحقة- فلنكمل سوياً معاً* ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فمن لم يصل اليه ناموس النعمة فى المسيح*
> *لن يدان على حسب انجيل المسيح*
> *بل على ضميره الذى سيكون ناموس له امام الله*


الضمير عند الآخرين لا يعترف الا بشهادة ناطقة
*ومن دونها الكل فى جهنم ...*
*فشلوا معى فى سؤال نحو هذا المعنى ما هو ذنب من لم يسمع بمحمد (!!)*
*سيكون موضوعى القادم فى الأسلامى من بعد أذنك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أخ عبود ..... مع أن سؤالك مبني علي الفرضيات وما هو في علم الله وحده .... ولكننا نتواصل معك بالمنطق -ولي أجابة لاحقة- فلنكمل سوياً معاً* ​


*ما فى علم الله أحلته الى علم الله  ...*
*وطلبت نصوص تغطى هذه الحالة ...*
*وقد وصلتنى بشرحها أشكرك*


----------



## Twin (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخ عبود .....*
*أنت هنا تفترض أفتراضاً أن هذه السيدة المسكينة المسنة لم تسمع برب المجد يسوع .... وهذا ما بنيته علي حالتها عندما رأيتها !*
*هل لم تفترض أنها سمعت وقت طفولتها من زميلة لها في المدرسة وقت شبابها من الأصدقاء وقت بلوغها من جيرانها *
*لماذا لم تفترض هذا ..... قد تكون سمعت ورفضت .... وهذا إحتمال قائم*

*ولكن لنفرض أفتراضك .... وهي بالفعل لم تسمع .... فما مصيرها إذاً ؟*

*في مفهومنا الإيماني البسيط أن كل من لا يقبل الرب يسوع مخلصاً وملكاً لا يخلص ونهايته نهاية الأشرار *
*والخلاص يأتي بالإيمان ..... والإيمان لا يأتي الا عن طريق السمع والمعرفة*
*فإذا سقط هذا البند -السماع والمعرفة- وهذا ما نستثنية نحن بحسب مفهومنا البسيط لا يري الملكوت*
*لأن -وكحسب مفهومنا- أن كلمة الله وصلت وستصل الي كل بقاع الأرض والي كل إنسان *
*لأن .... كل ما هو في الحياة يقودنا الي الإله الواحد .... وهناك أيضاً الضمير الموضوع فينا يقودنا أيضاً أليه *
*ولكن صدقني الله بسيط جداً .... يعي ويعذر ويبرر أيضاً لأنه يحب خليقته بأكملها دون تميز *
*فهو يريد العالم كله يخلص وينجو من مصير إبليس وجنوده*
*فلذلك طرق الله بعيدة عن الفحص وعن التدقيق والأفتراض .... فهو يعلم مل يعمل*
*وكما قال الأخوة وذكروا لك ما قيل وذكر في الكتاب عن نموس الأشخاص وضميرهم وكيفية تعامل الله معهم .... وعلي هذا المقياس نري ..... أن الله يحب ويغفر لأنه رحيم *
*وسيحاسب كل منا علي حسب إيمانه ومعرفته وطاقة إحتماله .... فهو ليس بظالم أن ينسي عمل أي إنسان ... ولن يقف لإنسان علي كلمة*

*أعتذر عن الأطاله ... تحياتي*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> يمكنكم أن تعتبروا هذه القصة جزءاً من "شهاداتى" ...
> لا أعرف لماذا طاردتنى صورة هذه المرأة بالرغم من أننى قابلتُها منذ سنوات ...
> تذكرتها الآن ...أمرأة تخطو نحو الثمانين فى عزم وأصرار تُحسد عليه ...منتصبة القامة الا قليلاً ..خط الزمان على وجهها بتجاعيده الرذيلة وخطوطه المتأنية السميكة ... حانية القسمات ..بسمرة مشربة بطين البلد الطيب ..
> ولسانها بينقط سكر ( حسب التعبير المصرى الدارج ) ...
> ...


 

عزيزي عبود:

أبدأ بقول المسيح: لي خراف ليست من هذه الحضيرة! العالم منقسم الى قسمين : عالم لم يعاصر المسيح ولم يعرفه وهو بالتالي عالم يعيش بحسب الناموس والعدل الذي أقيم في زمنه والرب الخالق هو يدينهم. وعالم عاصر المسيح وأتى بعد المسيح وهو ينقسم الى 3 أقسام: 

1- من سمع الكلمة وأمن بها من قلب وفكر وروح- وهو ايضاً محكوم بأعماله بالاضافة الى التبرير بدم المسيح الخلاصي الذي نصل اليه بأيمان يفوق كل الماديات والارضيات.

2- من سمع الكلمة ولم يؤمن بها - وهو غافل ومتناسي للحق والسبب هو الغشاوة التي تحيط القلب والفكر - ورفض الايمان يأتي بعد اطلاع وأعلان الرب لذاته لاجل خلاص هذا الانسان ولكن برفضه انقطعت جميع السبل وأصبح كالابن الضال الذي تهافت وراء ملذاته وترك الاب ولم يعد يكترث والرب الخالق هو من سيدينه.

3- من سمع الكلمة ولم يؤمن بها جهلاً - وهو ما ينطبق على موضوع السيدة التي وجدت ضالتها في أيمانها الذي كانت عليه، وبالتأكيد فهي لم تعرف ولم تعي اي من امور الخلاص، لكن هذا لا يمنع أن يكون الله قد أظهر ذاته لاجلها بصور مختلفة - غير الصور التي نعرفها نحن المطلعين على الأيمان. قد يظهر في قلبها ما وجدته وسمعته وأختبرته من المسيحيين المحيطين بها ما جعل قلبها يرهف ويعيش لحظة او اجزاء من اللحظة لهذا الاعلان الإلهي والذي لابد أن يختبره الجميع ويعيشه.وايضاً الرب الخالق هو من سيدينه.

تحياتي لك وبركة الرب تحل عليك.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

فيه مسيحيين ردوا عليا و قالولي هما في الجحيم برضه! اهاتي و اعيد و ازيد و اقوله دول اميين و مش هيقدروا يقروا الانجيل اصلا فما بالك بفهمه يقولي برضه....شريحه كبيره من المسلمين لم يسمعوا بيسوع ولو سمعوا يندهشون بس قول الي سمع جات له الفرصه اومال الي ما سمعش خالص بسبب عزلته او اميته او غلبته علي امره نعمل له ايه؟؟؟ البوابين و الاميين و المعزولين و المشغولين ورا لقمه العيش طول حياتهم ؟ طب الامي الذي لا يقرا و لا يكتب وولد مسلم كيف يفهم الثالوث مثلا؟

اتمني ان اسمع الاجابه انا الاخري من اولاد الرب

اعتقد ان الله كامل العداله و لكن للاسف نحن البشر من يقيم الدينونه علي مزاجنا قبل معادها ...و للاسف بعض المسيحيين فاكرين انه الفئه الضئيله المثقفه الي بتسمع قنوات التبشير دي هي كل المسلمين ...

سلام​


----------



## Basilius (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]اهلا اخ عبود**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يقول الوحي الالهي في سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح الثالث[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
20. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويقول في سفر اعمال الرسل اصحاح 14[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]16. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الَّذِي فِي الأَجْيَالِ الْمَاضِيَةِ تَرَكَ جَمِيعَ الْأُمَمِ يَسْلُكُونَ فِي طُرُقِهِمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] -
17. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَعَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ شَاهِدٍ - وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] خَيْراً يُعْطِينَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْطَاراً وَأَزْمِنَةً مُثْمِرَةً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَيَمْلأُ قُلُوبَنَا طَعَاماً وَسُرُوراً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نفهم من هذا ان الله يعمل ... يقرع على كل باب ... يلمس كل قلب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل نعلم كيف يعمل الله ؟ هل احتوينا طرق الله واحصيناها ؟ بالطبع لا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يقول الوحي في روميه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
33. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! مَا أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] !!!
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وما ابعد طرقه عن الاستقصاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] !!!

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعني ممكن يكون الله اشتغل مع هذه المرأه بطريقه ما تناسب ظروفها و فكرها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لانه احكامه بعيده عن فحصنا و طرقه ابعد ما يكون عن الاستقصاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فنحن نؤمن ان الله يعمل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعمل ويعمل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهو بنفسه قال في انجيل يوحنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
16. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والله امين في وعوده ... فمن المؤكد انه يعمل لاعاده خرافه الى الحظيره[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اذن الله يعمل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعمل بطرق بعيده عن فكرنا و تحقيقنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ومن يرفض بعد ان سمع و لمس و تحقق من عمل الله معه يقول حينها الوحي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
1. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِذَلِكَ أَنْتَ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَدِينُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فالله من المؤكد انه يعمل ويعمل بكل الطرق التي تناسب مستقبلها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولو افترضنا جدلا ... انا اقول جدلا ان الله لم يعمل مع شخص[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]او ان الظروف المحيطه به تمنعه من المعرفه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]او ... او ... او[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فيقول الوحي حينها في رساله روميه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
14. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] النَّامُوسِ فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لأَنْفُسِهِمِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فالامر بسيط و مكتمل من كل النواحي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الله معك[/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*



ماقدمه يا استاذ عبود الرسول بولس يتلخص
بان من ليس لديهم شريعة وناموس
لن يحاكموا على اساس الناموس
بل سيدانوا على حسب الضمير
فمن لم يصل اليه ناموس النعمة فى المسيح
لن يدان على حسب انجيل المسيح
بل على ضميره الذى سيكون ناموس له امام الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالنسبه لى هذة هى الاجابه النموذجيه  

و طبعا ده المتوقع من اله بيحب خليقته و يريد خلاصهم و ان يعيشوا معه الى الابد . 

دمتم بكل ود *


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي عبود *
*أنا لا أشك لحظة في صلاح وحكمة الله وعدله *

*فصلاح الله ... ُيوفر للانسان كل محبة الله -----------> مشاعر *

*وحكمته ... ُتمهد للانسان كل سبل التوبة والرجوع -----> إستقامة وحيادية *

*عدله ... يُنفذ القضاء ... دون وجود فرصة للإعتراض -----> ُحكمِه *

*فكل صفة تمشي متوازية للأخرى ... دون خلط *


*لكن الانسان قد تخلط مشاعره *

*الحكمه الواعية ..... بعدالة الحكم *

*فيتأثر حكمنا بعواطفتا ... وشفقتنا تجعلنا غير عادلين *

*يجب أن ُنقر بأن ميزان الله حساس جدًا ... ولن نكون أحن من الله على خليقته *

*- الناحية السلبية ... مُجرد إفتراض :*

*من أعلمنا أن هذة النفس لم تعيش حياة الابتعاد عن الله في السِحر وداسة الكتاب فدُهِسَت بالأقدام *

*من أعلمنا أنها رفضت بشدة في شبابها كل الفرص المتاحة لها من الله للرجوع بالتوبة *


*- الناحية الإيجابية :*

*قد يكون الله في غنى نعمته مازال يلاحقها حتى أثناء وجودها هناك *

*كثيرين سمعنا أن الله ظهر لهم هناك ..... ورجعوا له *

*لكن في النهاية لا يجب علينا أن نحكم على أحد *

*لأن الله موجود ... ولن يظلم أحد *

_معلومة :_
*الخاطي لن ُيبرِّئ نفسه أمام الله ... لكنه سيحكم على نفسه كحُكم الله عليه *
*على الصليب يقول أحد المصلوبين *
لوقا 23 : 41 
أَمَّا نَحْنُ *فَبِعَدْلٍ *لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ *اسْتِحْقَاقَ* *مَا فَعَلْنَا* 
وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ.​*لم يبرئ الغني نفسه وقال لأبونا إبراهيم ... لماذا أنا معذَّب ... في هذا اللهيب *

*لكنه طلب من أجل إخوته الخمسة ... لكيلا يأتوا لمكان العذاب هذا *
لوقا 16 : 28 
لأَنَّ لِي خَمْسَةَ إِخْوَةٍ حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ لَهُمْ *لِكَيْلاَ يَأْتُوا* هُمْ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِ الْعَذَابِ هَذَا. 
​*أخيرًا أشكرك من أجل مشاعرك نحو النفوس ... وإشفاقك عليها *

.


----------



## DAWOODx (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*33 يا لعمق غنى الله و حكمته و علمه ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص و طرقه عن الاستقصاء*رو33:11...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*أنا أشكر الجميع فرد فرد بأسمه منعاً للسهو أو النسيان..*
جميع الردود أكثر من رائعة وأكثر إقناعاً ..سلسلة وسهلة التناول 
ولضيق وقتى حالياً لم أستطع الرد على كل المشاركات ..
وألتمس العذر لمن شطح فى ردوده عن غير قصد أو عن غيرة دينية ...
ولكن معظم الردود فى الصميم تنُم عن فهم ووعى..
فألتمس منكم جميعاً العذر *وسأعاود الردود* ..
*أستاذى فريدى* رائع كعادتك ...*عبد الرحمن* فرحت بك ..


----------



## prayer heartily (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الرحمه والحق تلاقيا 
الرب يسوع  عادل ورحوم  واكيد هيبقي له حكم  للناس اللي ظروفه كدا  
خلينا نشغل بالنا بخلاصنا احنا


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي الغالي ، الموضوع أكثر من رائع ، وكل ما يمكن أن يقال قيل منذ الرد الأول وحتى الرد الأخير ، بروحٍ واحدة ، وفكر واحد ، وعرض مختلف للجواب الواحد لزيادة الإيضاح .*

*كل ما أريد أن أقوله : الكنيسة تخلص ولا تدين ، نحن لا نقرر مصير أحد ، يسوع يعرف خصوصية كل إنسان ، ولن نكون أكثر محبةً ورحمةً منه .*
*لك كل الود*


----------



## MAJI (12 سبتمبر 2011)

وأ*كرر سؤالى الصعب :*
*أنها لا تعرفك يا "يسوع" فماذا أعددت لها ؟* 
بعد كل الردود الرائعة لم اجد غير هذه الاضافة البسيطة
المعززة لها
1- قال يسوع ((( لاتدينو لئلا تدانوا))) 
نحن لا يجب ان ندينها ونحكم عليها 
2- قال يسوع للغني العامل بالشريعة قال  (((واحدة تعوزك ,بع كل شئ تملكه وتصدق بثمنه على الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماوات , وتعال فاتبعني فحزن (الغني) عند سماعه ذلك لانه كان غنيا جدا. فلما رأى يسوع ما كان منه قال:ما اعسر دخول ملكوت الله على ذوي المال, فلأن يدخل الجمل في ثقب الابرة ايسر من ان يدخل الغني ملكوت الله. فقال السامعون ؛من تراه يستطيع ان يخلص اذاَ؟ فقال:  ما لايستطيعه الناس فإن الله عليه قدير )))
اجبتك قصة بقصة 
فهذه المرأة البسيطة لم تفعل اكثر مما فعله هذا الغني الذي دعاه الرب بنفسه , ومع هذا اجابهم الرب 
ما لايستطيعه الناس فإن الله عليه قدير )))
والرب معك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> يا "*يسوع*" لم تعرفك ولم تكفر بك ..هم قالوا ..وهى أتبعت ماقالوه ...
> يا "*يسوع*" ..لم تقرأ أنجيلك ولم تفهم حكمتك ...
> يا "*يسوع* " لم تصلى لك ولم تدعوك ...
> يا "*يسوع* " لم تقبلك ...ولم تفهم حتى معنى هذا القبول
> ...


اخى كنت اتنقل بين المواضيع....فجائت اقدامى إلى هذا السوئال او الاسئله ..و تزكرت مرحله الإنهيار التى مريت بها....كل اصدقائى مسلمين اعلم منهم من هم انقياء و من هم على درجه إمان عاليه تجعلنى اتمنى ان يكون عندى القليل منه... لم يستوعب عقلى إنهم مدانون لم يتحمل قلبى هذا...كنت ابكى بكاء هستيرى اشعر إن قلبى يكاد يتوقف من الحزن..... و كنت اعاتب ربى و اقول له ما ذنبهم يا رب  ....
 فصليت و فتحت الإنجيل و فتح على هذا:

*روميه 2: 1*
*دينونة الله*
لذلِكَ لا عُذْرَ لكَ أيُا كُنتَ، يا مَنْ يَدينُ الآخَرينَ ويَعمَلُ أعمالَهُم، لأنَّكَ حينَ تَدينُهُم تَدينُ نَفسَكَ. 2ونَحنُ نَعلَمُ أنَّ الله يَدينُ بِالعدلِ مَنْ يَعمَلُ مِثلَ هذِهِ الأعمالِ. 3وأنتَ، يا مَنْ يَدينُ الذينَ يَعمَلونَها ويَفعلُ مِثلَهُم، أتَظُنُّ أنَّكَ تَنجو مِنْ دَينونَةِ الله؟ 4أم إنَّكَ تَستَهينُ بِعَظيمِ رأفتِهِ وصَبرِهِ واَحتمالِهِ، غَيرَ عارِفٍ أنَّ الله يُريدُ بِرأْفَتِهِ أنْ يَقودَكَ إلى التَّوبَةِ؟ 5ولكنَّكَ بِقساوَةِ قَلبِكَ وعِنادِكَ تَجمعُ لِنَفسِكَ غَضَبًا لِيومِ الغَضَبِ، حينَ تَنكَشِفُ دَينونَةُ الله العادِلَةُ، 6فيُجازي كُلَ واحدٍ بأعمالِهِ، 7إمَّا بِالحياةِ الأبدِيَّةِ لِمَنْ يُواظِبونَ على العَمَلِ الصّالِحِ ويَسْعَوْنَ إلى المَجدِ والكَرامَةِ والبَقاءِ، 8وإمَّا بالغَضَبِ والسُّخْطِ على المُتَمَرِّدينَ الذينَ يَرفُضونَ الحقَ ويَنقادونَ لِلباطِلِ. 9والوَيلُ والعَذابُ لِكُلِّ إنسانٍ يعمَلُ الشَّرَ مِنَ اليَهودِ أوّلاً ثُمَ اليونانيّينَ، 10والمَجْدُ والكَرامةُ والسَّلامُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَعمَلُ الخَيرَ مِنَ اليَهودِ أوّلاً ثُمَ اليونانيّينَ، 11لأنَّ الله لا يُحابي أحدًا. 12فالذينَ خَطِئوا وهُمْ بِغيرِ شريعةِ موسى، فَبِغيرِ شريعةِ موسى يَهلِكونَ. والذينَ خَطِئوا ولَهُم شريعةُ موسى، فبِشريعةِ موسى يُدانُونَ. 13وما الذينَ يَسمَعونَ كلامَ الشَّريعةِ هُمُ الأبرارُ عِندَ الله، بَلِ الذينَ يَعمَلونَ بأحكامِ الشَّريعةِ هُم الذينَ يَتَبرَّرونَ. 14فغَير اليَهودِ مِنَ الأُمَمِ، الذينَ بلا شريعةٍ، إذا عَمِلوا بالفِطرةِ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ، كانوا شريعةً لأنفُسِهِم، معَ أنَّهُم بِلا شَريعةٍ. 15فيُـثبِتونَ أنَّ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ مكتوبٌ في قُلوبِهِم وتَشهَدُ لهُم ضمائِرُهُم وأفكارُهُم، فهيَ مرَّةً تَتَّهِمُهُم ومرَّةً تُدافِـعُ عَنهُم.
61وسيَظهَرُ هذا كُلُّهُ، كما أُبشِّرُكُم بِه، يومَ يَدينُ الله بِالمَسيحِ يَسوعَ خفايا القُلوبِ.

 و اصبحت هذه الايه غاليه عليا اتمسك بها و كأنها القشه التى انقظتنى من الغرق.....او بمعنى اخر التى انقظت بها داخلى احبائى.....
 و اعلم إن ربى هو الاحن و الاعدل...فأطمئن من داخلى

 اشكرك على الموضوع
 مش هتكلم بقى على طريقتك الرائعه فى الكتابه.....انت موهوب بالفعل..
 الرب يباركك​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*نحن نؤمن بالعدل الإلهى

وبأن الذين ليس لهم ناموس هم ناموس لأنفسهم

ولكننا نؤمن أيضاً بأن الإيمان والمعمودية ضرورة قصوى لمعاينة الملكوت

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة ، وبدون المسيح لاطريق ولا حق ولا حياة

وأعمال الإنسان الحسنة كلها لا تمحو خطية واحدة ، لأن الخطية ضد الله

الذى يمحو الخطية هو الفداء الإلهى ، للتائبين فقط

+++ وتوجد أشياء كثيرة فى الحياة عسرة الفهم ، أستطيع أنا نفسى أن أطرح العشرات منها ، ولكننى سأقدم لك رسالة قدمها الله لقديس قديم ، فكر لبعض الوقت فى مفارقات الحياة وصلى كثيراً جداً لكى يكشف له الله سبب حدوثها (هو القديس أنطونيوس ) ، ومع أن الله كان يستجيب له فى كل ما يطلبه ، ولكنه تركه هذه المرة ، فألح عليه

فسمع صوتاً يقول له : يا أنطونى ، هذه حكمة إلهية تفوق قدرة البشر جميعاً على إدراكها ، فإلتفت أنت لعملك فقط

+++ نعم نحن نعرف أن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص

ونثق فيه وفى حكمته وفى عدله 

ولا نترك أنفسنا لهذه الهواجس ، بل نطردها بقوة الإيمان بأن الله صالح ، وبأن :  الله لا يخطئ أبداً*


----------



## MAJI (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ولا ننسى ان عقل الانسان ومحاولاته ومنطقه يستحيل ان يمرر جمل من خرم ابرة 
لكن عند الهنا تسقط كلمة  (مستحيل )
ولهذا سُمي  بالقدير


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 ديسمبر 2011)

اتذكر قول قديس عظيم 

الدينونة في يد الله وحده ( دخول الملكوت او جهنم ) وليس في يد اي انسان

 ولا يتستطيع اي انسان ( مهما كان ) يحدد عندما يموت هذا الشخص اين سوف يذهب ؟

ولكن يكون هناك حكم علي هذا الانسان من خلال تعاليم كتاب المقدس هل ينفذ تعاليم رب المجد ام بعيد عنه

ولكن لا يحد اين سوف يكون في الابديه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 ديسمبر 2011)

وجدت هذا المقاله  تتكلم علي هذا المووضع من كاتب لاهوتي كبير

اتمني تفيدك

​ *[FONT=&quot]تعليم الخلاص لغير المؤمنين يعتبر أكبر ضربة تُوجَّه إلى الإيمان المسيحى وإلى الاهتمام بالكرازة بموت المسيح وقيامته والتعب من أجل التبشير بإنجيل المسيح. لأن معلمنا بولس الرسول قال لتلميذه تيموثاوس: "أذكر يسوع المسيح المقام من الأموات من نسل داود بحسب إنجيلى. الذى فيه أحتمل المشقات حتى القيود كمذنب. لكن كلمة الله لا تقيّد. لأجل ذلك أنا أصبر على كل شئ لأجل المختارين لكى يحصلوا هم أيضاً على الخلاص الذى فى المسيح يسوع مع مجد أبدى" (2تى2: 8-10). ومن الواضح هنا أنه يعتبر وصول البشارة بالإنجيل للمختارين، بواسطة الرسل خدام الكلمة هو شرط ضرورى لكى يحصلوا على الخلاص الأبدى. وعن المختارين أيضاً قال "كما اختارنا فيه (فى المسيح) قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين" (أف1: 4). وقال أيضاً "ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده. لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعيّنهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكرًا بين أخوة كثيرين. والذين سبق فعينهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضاً. والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم أيضا. والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضاً" (رو8: 28-30) من الواضح من كلام القديس بولس الرسول أن الله يعرف أولاده من قبل تأسيس العالم، وهؤلاء مدعوون حسب قصده بناءً على سبق معرفته أنهم سوف يقبلون الدعوة. ولا يمكن أن يوجد من هو قابل للدعوة ويُترك بلا دعوة. لأن الكتاب يقول "ها إن يد الرب لم تقصر عن أن تُخلِّص" (أش59: 1).*​​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]           كما أنه من المعلوم يقيناً أنه بدون الإيمان لا يمكن أن يفلت الإنسان من غضب الله "الذى يؤمن بالابن له حياه أبدية. والذى لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله" (يو3: 36). وأن المعمودية هى شرط لدخول ومعاينة ملكوت الله "إن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله.. إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو3: 3، 5). بدون المعمودية كيف تصير للإنسان أعيناً روحية فى جسد القيامة، الذى يستطيع به أن يرث الملكوت وأن يعاين أمجاده.[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]مفهوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] البعض:[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : أنهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يستخدم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ون عبارة "الذين ليس لهم ناموس هم ناموس لأنفسهم" ناسبين ذلك إلى بولس الرسول فى رسالته إلى أهل رومية (رو2: 14). ولكن هذه الآية نفسها إذا قُرئت بنصها الصحيح تُثبِت عكس ما يقولون. والنص الصحيح لهذه الآية " إن الأمم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو مكتوب فى الناموس فهؤلاء إذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموسلأنفسهم" ومعنى  ذلك أن الأمم متى نفَّذوا وصايا الله المكتوبة فى ناموس موسى بحسب الناموس الطبيعى الكائن فى قلوبهم، فإنهم إذ ليس لهم ناموس موسى بالتحديد صاروا ناموساً لأنفسهم بالناموس الأدبى الطبيعى المطابق للشريعة الإلهية. وهذا تحصيل حاصل لأن معنى هذا أن الإنسان كان مطالباً بتنفيذ الوصية فى كلتا الحالتين سواء أكان لديه ناموس موسى أم لا، وهذا ما أكّده الرسول بقوله "لأن كل من أخطأ بدون الناموس فبدون الناموس يهلك وكل من أخطأ فى الناموس فبالناموس يُدان" (رومية 2: 12). [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *  ·  [FONT=&quot]فليس هناك مجال للقول إطلاقاً بأن الأمم لهم الحق بأن يسلكوا بنواميس خاصة تضاد الشريعة الإلهية فمن يقتل من الأمم كان مستحقاً للدينونة، ومن يقتل من اليهود كان مستحقاً للدينونة ولا فرق.[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *  ·  [FONT=&quot]وكل ما قيل عن موضوع الناموس فى رسالة رومية (إصحاح 2و3) هو عن حال الأمم واليهود قبل مجئ المخلص، ولا ينطبق على العهد الجديد، لأنه حينما انتقل بعد ذلك إلى الكلام عن العهد الجديد تكلم كلاماً مغايراً فقال: "وأما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس مشهوداً له من الناموس والأنبياء. بر الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح إلى كل وعلى كل الذين يؤمنون، لأنه لا فرق إذ الجميع  أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله" (رو 3 : 21-23).[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يقول[/FONT][FONT=&quot] البعض أيضاً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معلمنا بطرس الرسول ق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ل:"فى كل  أمة الذى يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده"(أع10 :35) 
      [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]للر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]د نقول أن بطرس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرسول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قال هذا فى بيت كرنيليوس الأممى حينما ذهب ليبشره بالمسيح، وكان يقصد أن الله لا يحابى اليهود على الأمم بل كل الأجناس مقبولة أمامه إن هى آمنت بالمسيح. وبداية القول هى هكذا، "بالحق أنا أجد أن الله لا يقبل الوجوه بل فى كل أمة الذى يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده". فهو يقصدأن الإيمان هو ليس لليهود فقط بل لكل الأمم. وينبغى أن نتذكر أن باقى الرسل  قد اختلفوا مع بطرس الرسول لدخوله بيت كرنيليوس الأممى، ولم يقبلوا بسهولة دخول الأمم إلى الإيمان، إلا بعد أن قص عليهم القديس بطرس كل ما أعلنه له الله ورتبه وأجراه فى موضوع كرنيليوس. وقال الرسل "إذاً أعطى الله الأمم أيضاً التوبة للحياة" (أع11: 18). [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *  ·  [FONT=&quot]ثم من هو الذى يصنع البر؟  هو الذى يقال عنه "فآمن إبراهيم بالله فحُسب له براً" (رو4: 3). وقال بولس الرسول "فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله" (رو5: 1). وقال أيضاً "وأما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله[/FONT]…[FONT=&quot] بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح" (رو3: 21-22) . ويقول أيضاً "لإظهار بره فى الزمان الحاضر ليكون باراً ويبرر من هو من الإيمان بيسوع" (رو3: 26).[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *  ·  [FONT=&quot]ويقول أيضاً "لأن الله واحد هو الذى سيبرر الختان بالإيمان والغرلة بالإيمان" (رو30:3). فلا يوجد بر إلا بالإيمان بالمسيح، وأى بر آخر فربما يعطل الإيمان فى بعض الأحيان. مثلما قيل عن اليهود إذ أرادوا أن يثبتوا بر أنفسهم لم يدركوا البر. "إن الأمم الذين لم يسعوا فى أثر البر أدركوا البر. البر الذى بالإيمان. ولكن إسرائيل وهو يسعى فى أثر ناموس البر، لم يدرك ناموس البر. لماذا؟ لأنه فعل ذلك ليس بالإيمان بل كأنه بأعمال الناموس" (رو9: 30، 33).[/FONT]*​ ​ *  ·  [FONT=&quot]وقد حسم القديس بولس الرسول مسألة أن الخلاص ليس هو ببر الإنسان بل بخلاص المسيح فى غسل الميلاد الثانى وتجديد الروح القدس أى المعمودية التالية للإيمان فقال "حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا  الله وإحسانه لا بأعمال فى بر عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثانى وتجديد الروح القدس الذى سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا" (تى3: 4-6). [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : حينما كان بولس الرسول فى أثينا ورأى المدينة مملوءة أصناماً، احتدت روحه فيه لكراهيته الشديدة لعبادة الأصنام. ولكنه رأى بين مذابح الأوثان مذبحاً لا يوجد معه وثن أو صنم وليس مكتوباً عليه اسم إله من الآلهة الوثنية بل مكتوب عليه أنه مذبح لإله مجهول، أى مجهول بالنسبة لأهل أثينا، فاعتبر ذلك مدخلاً يكلمهم من خلاله عن الإله الحقيقى وذكر للشعب الحاضر فى المكان رؤيته لهذا المذبح وخاطبهم قائلاً أن الإله "الذى تتقونه وأنتم تجهلونه هذا أنا أنادى لكم به. الإله الذى خلق العالم وكل ما فيه هذا إذ هو رب السماء والأرض لا يسكن فى هياكل مصنوعة بالأيادى. ولا يُخدم بأيادى الناس كأنه محتاج إلى شئ. إذ هو يعطى الجميع حياة ونفساً وكل شئ" (أع17: 23-25). ولكن للأسف يس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]استخدام كلام بولس الرسول هذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويفسر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنه لم يمانع فى عبادة الله من خلال الأصنام كما ورد فى كتب البعض التى أوردنا نصوصها فى هذا الباب. وقد أشاروا إلى هذا الفصل من سفر الأعمال متخذين منه ذريعة لتبرير عبادة الله المزعومة لمن يتلمسون الإله المجهول من خلال الظلال والصور 
      [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
      [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ينسب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أحد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إلى بولس الرسول الذى احتدت روحه عندما أبصر مدينة أثينا مملوءة أصناماً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التواطؤ مع عبادة الأصنام.[/FONT]*​ ​ ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]رابعاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يقول[/FONT][FONT=&quot] البعض بأن بعض الناس لم تصل إليهم الكرازة بصورة كافية ولذلك أوضحنا من الأدلة الكتابية أن الله يدعو مختاريه بكل تأكيد، وهو "لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد" (أع14: 17). ويستطيع الله أن يستخدم البشر فى الكرازة، كما يستطيع أن يستعين بخدمة الملائكة، كقول الكتاب عن الملائكة "أليس جميعهم أرواحاً خادمة مرسلة للخدمة لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص" (عب1: 14). وقال الكتاب عن الوثنيين "إذ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم لأن الله أظهرها لهم. لأن أموره غير المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى أنهم بلا عذر. لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه أو يشكروه كإله بل حمقوا فى أفكارهم وأظلم قلبهم الغبى. وبينما هم يزعمون أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء. وأبدلوا مجد الله الذى لا يفنى بشبه صورة الإنسان الذى يفنى، والطيور، والدواب، والزحافات. لذلك أسلمهم الله أيضاً فى شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم. الذين استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب، واتقوا وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق" (رو1: 19-25). وقول الكتاب عن عبدة الأوثان "أنهم بلا عذر" واضح ولا يحتاج إلى تعليق.[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك سبق أن أوضحنا أن الذين سبق الله فعرفهم أنهم سيقبلون دعوته لأن قلوبهم مائلة إلى قبول الحق فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضاً (رو8: 28-30).[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *  ·  [FONT=&quot]أما الذين وصلتهم الدعوة ولم يقبلوها فقال عنهم بولس الرسول "إن كان إنجيلنا مكتوماً فإنما هو مكتوم فى الهالكين الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر (*) قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضئ  لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذى هو صورة الله" (2كو4: 3، 4). وليس هناك مجال للاحتجاج بأنهم لم يفهموا لأن السيد المسيح قال "كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتى" (يو18: 37).[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *  ·  [FONT=&quot]وعموماً قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "لكن ليس الجميع قد أطاعوا الإنجيل. لأن إشعياء يقول: يارب من صدّق خبرنا. إذاً الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة اللَّه. لكننى أقول ألعلهم لم يسمعوا؟ بلى... إلى جميع الأرض خرج صوتهم وإلى أقاصى المسكونه أقوالهم" (رو16:10-18). فليس هناك مجال للإدعاء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وجود عذر فى عدم الإيمان.[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]مصير الذين لا يطيعون الإنجيل: [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]عن مصير الذين لا يطيعون إنجيل المسيح قال معلمنا بولس الرسول "إذ هو عادل عند الله أن الذين يضايقونكم يجازيهم ضيقاً. وإياكم الذين تتضايقون راحة معنا عند استعلان الرب يسوع من السماء مع ملائكة قوته. فى نار لهيب معطياً نقمةً للذين لا يعرفون الله، والذين لا يطيعون إنجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح. الذين سيعاقبون بهلاك أبدى من وجه الرب ومن مجد قوته. متى جاء ليتمجد فى قديسيه ويُتعجب منه فى جميع المؤمنين" (2تس1: 6-10).[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *   ·   [FONT=&quot]وفى سرد القديس بولس لواقعة ظهور السيد المسيح له وهو ذاهب ليضطهد المسيحيين فى دمشق قال للملك أغريباس[/FONT][FONT=AF_Diwani] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]"سمعت صوتاً يكلّمنى ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدنى، صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس. فقلت أنا من أنت يا سيد فقال أنا يسوع الذى أنت تضطهده. ولكن قم وقف على رجليك لأنى لهذا ظهرت لك لأنتخبك خادماً وشاهداً بما رأيت وبما سأظهر لك به منقذاً إيّاك من الشعب ومن الأمم الذين أنا الآن أرسلك إليهم. لتفتح عيونهم كى يرجعوا من ظلمات إلى نور، ومن سلطان الشيطان إلى الله حتى ينالوا بالإيمان بى غفران الخطايا ونصيباً مع المقّدسين. من ثم أيها الملك أغريباس، لم أكن معانداً للرؤيا السماوية. بل أخبرت أوَّلاً الذين فى دمشق وفى أورشليم حتى جميع كورة اليهودية ثم الأمم، أن يتوبوا ويرجعوا إلى الله عاملين أعمالاً تليق بالتوبة" [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot](أع26: 14-20)[/FONT]*​ ​ *
* *[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مقصود هنا الشيطان الذى قال عنه السيد المسيح "رئيس هذا العالم" (يو14: 30).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أبريل 2012)

*أنها عرفتك يا يسوع عندما كانت صغيرة فى العمر 
عندما كانت تسمع آيات التكفير حول شخصك 
ليس بجهله فى القراءة يمنعها من معرفتك 
يكفى ان الشيطان عرفها بك عن طريق اهانة لشخص مجدك 
فى أيام شبابها عرفتك ولم تبحث عنك 

*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

ممكن لا تدان لانها متعرفتش على المسيح

لكن كل اللى عليك فعله هو ان تثق بعدل الله

وتعرف انها لو دخلت الملكوت هتبقى تستحق كده

ولو دخلت حهنم فبرضه كانت تستحق كده


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

*لو كان دخول الملكوت ممكناً بدون التجسد والصليب ، لما فعلهما الله 

الله هو العقل الأعظم : اللوجوس ، هو العقل والمنطق المطلق ، وهو لا ولن يفعل شيئاً لا لزوم له

بالصليب فتح الفردوس : [ أنا ذاهب لأعد لكم مكاناً ] ، ، [اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس]

بالإيمان بالمسيح ننال عطيته : [كيف يأتون إلى من لا يؤمنون به]

+++ التقليل من أهمية الخلاص والفداء والإيمان وطاعة وصايا المسيح ، كلها تصب فى خانة واحدة ، هى : تعويق خطة الخلاص*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *أنها عرفتك يا يسوع عندما كانت صغيرة فى العمر *
> *عندما كانت تسمع آيات التكفير حول شخصك *
> *ليس بجهله فى القراءة يمنعها من معرفتك *
> *يكفى ان الشيطان عرفها بك عن طريق اهانة لشخص مجدك *
> *فى أيام شبابها عرفتك ولم تبحث عنك *


*من السهل أن أحكم من منطلق ثقافاتى وتعليمى وما تلقفته من عقيدة منذ نعومة أظافرى ...*
*وبما أوتيت من خبرات تراكمت لدى على مدى السنون ..فهذه نعمة من الرب *
*هذا سهل ...*
*الأصعب أن أتخيل كيف يحيا غيرى ولم يحصل على تلك النعم ؟ *
*كيف نقول ..كان يجب عليه أن يفعل كذا وكيت ...*
*وكان يجب عليه أن يقرأ وأن يبحث ..!!!*
*أنها تنطبق تمام التطابق على الرأى فى الجهة الأخرى الذى يندهش كيف لأناس سمعوا بمحمد ولم يؤمنوا به !!!!!*
*ويضرب كف بكف ...ويتسائل فى دهشة  :*
*كيف يسمعون القرآن ولا يخشعون ؟!!!*
*أنها تماماً كان يأتى شخص مبصر بين العميان ثم يندهش ويتساءل :*
*كيف لهولاء لايرون ؟!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

*نعم ، هذا حق 

فالكل يظن ، كفكرة متوارثة أو متواترة حتى صارت قاعدة ثابتة ، أنه هو الصح وأن غيره هو الغريب 

ولكن ، لو جمعنا كل عقول الناس  وما يظنونه هو الصح ، سنحصل على نتيجة = صفر 

ولا يمكن أن يعنى ذلك أنه لا يوجد صح وخطأ حقيقة 

بل يعنى أن حكم الناس ليس على المستوى الذى يوصلنا للصح الحقيقى 

ولذلك فإن الإله الحقيقى يعلن ذاته بإسلوب بسيط ، يفهمه أبسط الناس ، من خلال عمله المعجزى فى كل زمان

فهذه السيدة من المؤكد أنها عاصرت فترة ظهور السيدة العذراء فى الزيتون ، والتى أحدثت ضجة عظيمة فى ذلك الوقت ، لأن مئات الألاف من كل الأديان والطوائف شاهدوها ، وألاف الناس من كل الأديان حدثت معهم معجزات 

وحتى الصحف اليومية (الأهرام والأخبار) إضطرت لأن تتابع الحدث ، فكتبت أخبارها على صفحاتها الأولى ، وعملت لقاءات مع الذين رأوا ومع الذين نالوا الشفاء

فكل مصر عرفت 

والبعض آمنوا آنذاك ، ولكن سراً

فالله يعلن عن ذاته ، ولكن الناس يفضلون عدم الإستجابة ، لأنهم يفضلون الإستمرار على ما هم عليه ، خوفاً من مخاطر الخسارة التى ستنتج من تقبلهم لدعوة الله

فلا نلومنَّ الله ، بل نلومنَّ أنفسنا 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

لا لا يوجد ناس غلابه عايشه حياتها و خلاص طلعت  قالو لها هو ده الله... و هو ده دينها  إلى عليه اغلب ناس بلدها... 
 و بالفعل بتبقا ناس طيبه و بتراعى ربها فى تعاملتها و تراعى اسرتها و عيالها و شغلها و بلدها و تعمل طول حياتها ...  حتى يأتى  يوم مماتها..... بدون ان تبحث.... الحكم لربى فى النهايه.. و انا اعلم إنه عادل و قلبه اطيب ما فى الكون...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

*بعد صراع طويل مع الله ، كنت أضع فيه إحتمال أنه يخطئ 

وجدت أنه لا يخطئ أبداً ، وأننى أنا الذى أخطئ

ربنا ما بيغلطش ، الرب بــــــــــــــــار

وهو قال : من آمن وإعتمد خلص 
وهو قال : من لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله

++ وليس لنا أن نغيِّر كلامه ، لأننا نثق فيه أنه قدوس وأنه بار وانه لا يخطئ

++ فما يصعب علينا فهمه ، لا نعطى فيه رأياً مخالفاً لكلام ربنا ، بل نترك له هو الأمر 

هو طالبنا بالإيمان ، فعلينا أن نتمسك بالإيمان ، ونترك له كل ما عدا ذلك 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع قد أستوفيته منذ حوالى سبعة أشهر ...ولآ أدرى لماذا عاد أخى بايبل لينكش فيه ؟*
*ماعلينا ....*
*أخى مكرم ...وسط كل هذه العظات وترافعك الجميل أمام النصوص *
*ارى أنك تملك الأجابة ...فلا تضن بها علىّ فضلا ً...*
*لأننى رأيت فى أجاباتك مرآة لوجه آخر ...أعطيته ظهرى منذ زمن ..*
*فهل أنا مخطئ ؟!*
*أتمنى ذلك ...*
*أجابة مباشرة من فضلك ...*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الموضوع قد أستوفيته منذ حوالى سبعة أشهر ...ولآ أدرى لماذا عاد أخى بايبل لينكش فيه ؟*
> *ماعلينا ....*
> *أخى مكرم ...وسط كل هذه العظات وترافعك الجميل أمام النصوص *
> *ارى أنك تملك الأجابة ...فلا تضن بها علىّ فضلا ً...*
> ...



*يعلم الله أننى لم أفهم معنى كلامك بالدرجة التى تجعلنى أعرف مقصدك فعلاً ، بل أمامى عدة إحتمالات للمعانى

فماذا تقصد بالضبط 

رجاء التوضيح ، ولو على البريد الخاص
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

*رأيك المباشر فى القصة التى أوردتها* ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2012)

*لقد أجبت مرات عديدة بإجابات مباشرة 100% 

بدون المسيح لا خلاص ولا ملكوت 

ما هو حكم الناس الطيبين من غير المؤمنين : محاكمة عادلة ، ولكن ليس ملكوت السموات

كيف !! لا نعرف 

ولا نريد أن نضع أنفسنا مكان الديَّان العادل

ولست أفهم معنى كلمتك بأننى أعرف ولا أريد الكلام ؟

فلعلك تقصد أننى أعرف أنهم لن يُعذبوا ، ومع ذلك لن يدخلوا ملكوت السموات بأمجاده وأفراحه 

لو كان كان هذا مقصدك ، فلا أملك الحق فى إبداء رأى شخصى 

ولكننى أثق 100% فى عدل الله
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *لقد أجبت مرات عديدة بإجابات مباشرة 100% *


* أعرف ولكن مشاركاتك الأخيرة لخبطت الدنيا عندى شوية ...* 
*



بدون المسيح لا خلاص ولا ملكوت 
ما هو حكم الناس الطيبين من غير المؤمنين : محاكمة عادلة ، ولكن ليس ملكوت السموات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 إعتماداً على هذا النص ؟
من آمن وإعتمد خلص 
من لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله*


> *كيف !! لا نعرف *
> *ولا نريد أن نضع أنفسنا مكان الديَّان العادل*


 *بالقطع ...هو كان مجرد سؤال عن نص يوضح*


> *ولست أفهم معنى كلمتك بأننى أعرف ولا أريد الكلام ؟*


 *لم أقل هذا مُطلقاً !!*
*



لعلك تقصد أننى أعرف أنهم لن يُعذبوا ، ومع ذلك لن يدخلوا ملكوت السموات بأمجاده وأفراحه 
لو كان كان هذا مقصدك ، فلا أملك الحق فى إبداء رأى شخصى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ولا أحد منا يعرف قطعاً ..السؤال كان عن نص يوضح مصير من لايعرف يسوع ...
حسب النص الذى أوردته لى مؤخراً وسطرته أنا أعلاه ..
لا دخول للملكوت ..إلا لم آمن وأعتمد 
صح ؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أبريل 2012)

أولاً ، آسف على التأخير فى الرد ، لأن أحد الأصدقاء إتصل فتركت الكمبيوتر حتى الآن

بالنسبة للآيات التى تقول بضرورة الإيمان والمعمودية لدخول الملكوت ، فمنها هاتين الآيتين ، وأعتقد أنهما مباشرتان جداً 

ولكن يوجد غيرهما كثير 

والسبب فى ذلك توضحه الآية : [ بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه ، لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتى إلى الله ، يؤمن بأنه موجود ، وأنه يجازى الذين يطلبونه ] عب 11 : 6 

 فإن كنت غير مؤمن بأن الله تجسد وفدانا ، فكيف تأخذ ـ من هذا الإله الذي لا تؤمن به ـ عطيته المجانية ؟ 

++ وأنا تحت أمرك ، ومستنى ردك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> بالنسبة للآيات التى تقول بضرورة الإيمان والمعمودية لدخول الملكوت ، فمنها هاتين الآيتين ، وأعتقد أنهما مباشرتان جداً


*هذه ؟؟*
*(( من آمن وإعتمد خلص ))*
*هات لى الاية التى قبلها ...وضع لى التفسير من كتب التفاسير*
*بعد سبعة أشهر ...عدنا لنقطة البداية صفر ...*
*منتظرك ...*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أبريل 2012)

هذه هى الآية فى سياقها : 

مر 16 : 14أَخِيرًا ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ، وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ. 15وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. 16مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. 

++ فهى جاءت فى إرسالية الرب للتلاميذ ، التى تعتبر قمة العمل كله بعد الفداء ، إذ أرسلهم للعالم بهدف نشر الإيمان والمعمودية

+ الإيمان والمعمودية هما هدف الكرازة كلها ، فهل نأتى الآن ونقول أنه لا أهمية لهما !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

+ التلاميذ ضحوا بحياتهم فى سبيل نشر الإيمان والمعمودية ، فهل نأتى الآن ونهملهما !!!!!!!!!!!!

+++++ والآية الثانية فى إنجيل يوحنا 3 : 1كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 2هذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللهِ مُعَلِّمًا، لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللهُ مَعَهُ». 3أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ». 4قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ:«كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 5أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ. 6اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ، وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 7لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 8اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ، وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا، لكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ».
9أَجَابَ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هذَا؟» 10أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هذَا! 11اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا، وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 12إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ، فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ 13وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.
14«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، 15لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 16لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

++ وهنا نرى الرب يتكلم عن المعمودية والإيمان معاً ، بالرغم من أن السائل لم يسأل عنهما ، لعدم معرفته بهما ، بل كان قد أتى لمجرد أن يتكلم معه ، مؤملاً أنه سيحصل على كلمة منفعة منه
فحوَّل الرب الكلام كله فى هذا الإتجاه ، مما يبرهن على أهميته القصوى

ونلاحظ أن نيقوديموس إستصعب الكلام ، ولكن الرب شدَّد عليه جداً وأوضح ضرورته القصوى

++++++++++++

والإنجيل مملوء بالآيات الأخرى التى تؤكد أهمية الإيمان والمعمودية للحصول على الخلاص بالفداء الذى عمله الرب على الصليب

فالمعمودية يسميها الإنجيل بأنها ميلاد ثانٍ ، إذ هى موت ودفن مع المسيح ، ثم قيامة معه فى حياة جديدة

المعمودية هى تجديد للإنسان ، ومعها يحل الروح القدس على الإنسان ويثبت فيه ولا يفارقه

بالمعمودية ننال العيون الروحية ، أى البصيرة الروحية

++ وبالإمس ، تأخرت عنك فى الرد ، لأن شخصاً عزيزاً إتصل ، وحكى لى ما حدث معه عند عماده هو أولاً ، ثم مع زوجته عند عمادها فيما بعد ، فقد أعطاهما الله إشارات جميلة جداً على فرحه بمعموديتهما 

++ المعمودية سر إلهى لا يعرف مدى مفعوليته إلاَّ الله وحده ، ولكنه يظهر علامات ملموسة لكى يعرف الناس عظمة قيمتها

فلماذا نحرم أنفسنا من عطية يريد الله أن يعطيها لنا !!!!!!!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هذه هى الآية فى سياقها :
> 
> مر 16 : 14أَخِيرًا ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ، وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ. 15وَقَالَ لَهُمُ*:«اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا*. 16مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.


* والحالة التى أتحدث عنها لم تصلها كرازة !!*



> + الإيمان والمعمودية هما هدف الكرازة كلها ، *فهل نأتى الآن ونقول أنه لا أهمية لهما !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> + التلاميذ ضحوا بحياتهم فى سبيل نشر الإيمان والمعمودية ،* فهل نأتى الآن ونهملهما !!!!!!!!!!!!*


*أرجوك ...لا تضع على لسانى شئ لم أتفوه به من الأصل ...*
*من أين أتيت بلا أهمية لهما و ( نهملهما ) تلك ؟؟*
*يا أستاذى أنا عرضت حالة ...وهى ليست حالة فريدة من نوعها ...هناك الملايين مثلُها ...*
*لم تصلها كرازة ....وإن كان حسب قولك أن الأيمان والمعمودية هما هدف الكرازة كلها *
*فمن المُقصر اذن ؟ *
*أنا عن نفسى لدى نعمة البحث وأدواتها ...وقد أستطيع أن أنال المعمودية خارج مصر ....*
*غيرى حُرم منها...*
*أنت ولدت بنعمة المسيحية ...وتعمدت وأنت طفل ..ولا فضل لك فى هذا *
*غيرك ولد على عقيدة أخرى ...ولا ذنب له فى هذا *
*أتمنى ان أكون قد وضحت الصورة أكثر ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2012)

*....  كلامك مفهوم يا عبود....*
* و غير إلى مش وصلت لهم الكرازه.. فى فتيات سعوديات كثيرات امنو و يوجد منهم من رأى الرب و امن... و لكنهم حبيسات المنزل.. حبيسات الانفاس خلف البراقع و النقاب...  يعيشو طول حياتهم فى السعوديه و يدفنو فيها دون ان يتمكنو من الصفر خارجها....*
* فهل ربك الحبيب الحنون واقف لهم بالكرباك امن و اعتمد  تخلص و إن لم تعتمد لن تخلص!!!! الرب كاشف القلوب و عارف للظروف... *
* إسعى للمعموديه.... و امن بالرب و هو هيتمم لإنها مهمته و إن لم يتمم ثق إنه  ابوك و لن يترك إبنه يهلك !! فهل سفك دمائه هباء!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ابدا لم  يفعل... كان الختان هو علامه الإيمان قديما... و لكن ما نفع الختان فى الجسم  بدون إمان!! فيصبح ختان الشخص غرله....*
* و ما نفع من  تعمد  فى الصغر و هو غير موئمن!!*
* لا نقول لا للعماد و لكن لا نتدخل فى شئون ربنا..فقد قبل اللص الايمن على الصليب بدون عماد و بدون فرصه ليثبت بأفعاله إمانه....*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * والحالة التى أتحدث عنها لم تصلها كرازة !!*
> 
> *أرجوك ...لا تضع على لسانى شئ لم أتفوه به من الأصل ...*
> *من أين أتيت بلا أهمية لهما و ( نهملهما ) تلك ؟؟*
> ...



*
هنا عندنا شقين من الموضوع :

1 -- الضرورة الحتمية للإيمان والمعمودية للخلاص ، وهو ما يقوله الرب ، بل والإنجيل كله ، فهدف الإنجيل والكرازة كلها هو الإيمان والمعمودية والعمل بوصايا الرب
وهذا نحن متفقون عليه

2 -- حالة الذين لم تصلهم البشارة والكرازة ، وبالتالى لا يُعتبروا رافضين ولا معاندين ، بل فقط جاهلين
وهذه الحالة هى التى نقول عليها أنها فى علم الله وحده
فهو وحده الذى يعلم إن كان قد أرسل إليهم مؤشرات تدفعهم للإيمان (مثل المعجزات والظهورات المعجزية كالتى للسيدة العذراء فى الزيتون وغيرها) وهم رفضوها ، أم لا

فإنه يتعامل مع كل خليقته فرداً فرداً ، بل إنه قال أنه يعتنى بكل عصفور ، وبكل كائن من مخلوقاته ، فرداً فرداً

ومن ذلك أنه ظهر لشاول الذى آمن وصار بولس الرسول

ومن ذلك أنه أرسل ملاكاً لكرنيليوس ، الوثنى الذى كان تقياً يصوم ويصلى ويتصدق ، فدعاه الملاك ليرسل ليستدعى شخصاً ليخبره عن الإيمان الصحيح ، وهو بطرس الرسول ، فآمن وإعتمد هو وكل أهله

ومن ذلك أنه أرسل فيلبس الرسول إلى وزير ملكة الحبشة ، فبشره وعمده 

++ فهو يعمل ، ولا يقصر فى حق أى إنسان ، فرداً فرداً ، ويرسل له رسائل بطرق متنوعة

++ وفى النهاية ، ستكون محاكمته فى كامل العدل

فليس لنا أن نحمل هم البشر ، لأن الله هو الذى يحمل هم البشرية كلها

وما علينا إلاَّ تنفيذ كلامه ، ونشر الإيمان به

وما هو أكثر من ذلك ، يفوق حدودنا 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2012)

*روميه 2: 1*
*دينونة الله*
لذلِكَ لا عُذْرَ لكَ أيُا كُنتَ، يا مَنْ يَدينُ الآخَرينَ ويَعمَلُ أعمالَهُم، لأنَّكَ حينَ تَدينُهُم تَدينُ نَفسَكَ. 2ونَحنُ نَعلَمُ أنَّ الله يَدينُ بِالعدلِ مَنْ يَعمَلُ مِثلَ هذِهِ الأعمالِ. 3وأنتَ، يا مَنْ يَدينُ الذينَ يَعمَلونَها ويَفعلُ مِثلَهُم، أتَظُنُّ أنَّكَ تَنجو مِنْ دَينونَةِ الله؟ 4أم إنَّكَ تَستَهينُ بِعَظيمِ رأفتِهِ وصَبرِهِ واَحتمالِهِ، غَيرَ عارِفٍ أنَّ الله يُريدُ بِرأْفَتِهِ أنْ يَقودَكَ إلى التَّوبَةِ؟ 5ولكنَّكَ بِقساوَةِ قَلبِكَ وعِنادِكَ تَجمعُ لِنَفسِكَ غَضَبًا لِيومِ الغَضَبِ، حينَ تَنكَشِفُ دَينونَةُ الله العادِلَةُ، 6فيُجازي كُلَ واحدٍ بأعمالِهِ، 7إمَّا بِالحياةِ الأبدِيَّةِ لِمَنْ يُواظِبونَ على العَمَلِ الصّالِحِ ويَسْعَوْنَ إلى المَجدِ والكَرامَةِ والبَقاءِ، 8وإمَّا بالغَضَبِ والسُّخْطِ على المُتَمَرِّدينَ الذينَ يَرفُضونَ الحقَ ويَنقادونَ لِلباطِلِ. 9والوَيلُ والعَذابُ لِكُلِّ إنسانٍ يعمَلُ الشَّرَ مِنَ اليَهودِ أوّلاً ثُمَ اليونانيّينَ، 10والمَجْدُ والكَرامةُ والسَّلامُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَعمَلُ الخَيرَ مِنَ اليَهودِ أوّلاً ثُمَ اليونانيّينَ، 11لأنَّ الله لا يُحابي أحدًا. 12فالذينَ خَطِئوا وهُمْ بِغيرِ شريعةِ موسى، فَبِغيرِ شريعةِ موسى يَهلِكونَ. والذينَ خَطِئوا ولَهُم شريعةُ موسى، فبِشريعةِ موسى يُدانُونَ. 13وما الذينَ يَسمَعونَ كلامَ الشَّريعةِ هُمُ الأبرارُ عِندَ الله، بَلِ الذينَ يَعمَلونَ بأحكامِ الشَّريعةِ هُم الذينَ يَتَبرَّرونَ. 14فغَير اليَهودِ مِنَ الأُمَمِ، الذينَ بلا شريعةٍ، إذا عَمِلوا بالفِطرةِ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ، كانوا شريعةً لأنفُسِهِم، معَ أنَّهُم بِلا شَريعةٍ. 15فيُـثبِتونَ أنَّ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ مكتوبٌ في قُلوبِهِم وتَشهَدُ لهُم ضمائِرُهُم وأفكارُهُم، فهيَ مرَّةً تَتَّهِمُهُم ومرَّةً تُدافِـعُ عَنهُم
16وسيَظهَرُ هذا كُلُّهُ، كما أُبشِّرُكُم بِه، يومَ يَدينُ الله بِالمَسيحِ يَسوعَ خفايا القُلوبِ.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2012)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *فليس لنا أن نحمل هم البشر ، لأن الله هو الذى يحمل هم البشرية كلها*


*لآ يا أستاذ مكرم ...أنا مش شايل هم حد *
*يكفينى أشيل هم نفسى ...*
*كنت أبحث عن شواهد النصوص من الكتاب التى تنطبق على حالة ( عايشتها ) وليست من ضروبات الفروض أو الخيال ...*
*حالة توقفت أمامها كثيراً ...وتسببت فى تسريع عودتى الى الرب الحقيقى ...*
*حالة سألت فيها ( كلا ) الطرفين ...*
*من المؤكد أن العلم لله وحده ...*
*ولكن لايمنعنا هذا من السؤال حول النصوص ومحاولة أدراك هذا العلم ...*
*قضيت حوالى 30 سنة أتعبد بنصوص لا معنى لها ..*
*حتى توقفت عن عبادة النص ..*
*وتوجهت للقدير صاحب الكلمة العليا ...فى محاولات للفهم على قدر ما أعطانى من نعمة ...*
*أشكرك ...*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أبريل 2012)

*نعم ، يوجد فارق بين عبادة نص ميت ، مثله مثل الحجر الميت الذى لا ينفع بل يضر

وبين التعايش مع كلمة الله الحى ، مع كلمته الحية مثله ، حيث هو حى وكلمته حية :

[ كلمة الله حية وفعَّالة وأمضى من سيف ذى حدين ]

وبنفس الدرجة من الشكوك التى أنا عشتها سابقاً ، فى كل شيئ ، الآن أنا أثق فى كلمته ثقة مطلقة ، ليس عن تغييب للعقل ، بل عن خضوع إرادى من العقل لذلك الذى إختبرته مراراً وتكراراً ، فوجدته دائماً صادق ودائماً على حق ودائماً قادر على التواصل معى وعلى العمل 

حتى أننى قلت : الله فاعل وليس مفعول به

فهو حى وفاعل ، وكلمته حية وفعَّالة وصادقة ، أكثر من أى كائن حى آخر

++ لذلك ، نحن لا نعبد النص ، بل نتعامل معه بثقة ، ثقة نابعة من ثقتنا -عن إختبار شديد- فى قائلها

وإذا مررنا بأى شكوك ، فإننا نلجأ إليه ، ونقول له : لماذا قلت هذا ، فنجد إجابته 

هو حى ، وكلمته حية 


[ لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ، وَخَارِقَةٌ إِلَى مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ وَالْمَفَاصِلِ وَالْمِخَاخِ، وَمُمَيِّزَةٌ أَفْكَارَ الْقَلْبِ وَنِيَّاتِهِ.] عب 4 : 12 
*


----------



## عماد شحاته (30 أبريل 2012)

+(لا تفكر في الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر )+  وعلي حسب معلوماتي النعمه تعمل مع الكل حتي الناس البسيطه ومع الناس البعيده بالاخص وياما ناس مكنتش بتعرف تقره وتكتب ويسوع فتح عنيها لاخلاص والمسيح علي الصليب قال اغفر لهم ياابتاه لانهم لايعرفون ماذا يفعلون فا ربنا مفيش احن ولا احب منه الله محبه ورحيم وعادل ورحمته الله عادله وعدل الله رحيم وفيه حكمه بتقول كلما تعمق الناس في الاهوت تسلسل الناس للملكوت  والموضوع ده في ايد ربنا وحده واحنا مابنشكش لحظه في محبه ورحمه ربنا لينا


----------

